# win a Tinyliny Painting! *winner chosen*



## tinyliny

I would like to do a painting of a *bucking horse *(no rider, and preferably, no tack).

post your best photos of a horse bucking or cavorting in the pasture. you can only post TWO, so choose wisely. Please do not use stock photos off the internet, keep it to YOUR horse or a friends, but not a professionals shot off of Google images, ok?

I love photos with good, crisp lighting/shadows, and a larger image is better. I will paint the winner in either ink or watercolor pencils/watercolor. 

contest closes in 10 days. NOV. 16th. I shall try to have it done and mailed to you before Christmas.

OK? let's go!

oh, and's it ME who choses the winner, but I might need to ask your all's opinions so we'll see if I need to put up a poll or not. we'll see.


----------



## zookeeper1991

That would be a great picture! I sure would love one. I have the one in my avatar but I know I've got some good ones somewhere. I will try to track one down later.


----------



## beau159

This first one isn't the best quality, but it is of my old horse Beau (at age 13) goofing around the pasture like a 2-year-old!!











And a picture of my "baby" when he was a long yearling. Currently he is 3. (Thank goodness he's never done this under saddle!)


----------



## Roperchick

Subbing subbing subbing subbing subbing!!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

Red head isn't very original or creative in his shenanigans lol








And Charlie's best attempt at getting his big bum off the ground


----------



## paintluver

Sadly mine have tack, but I think they are still nice!


----------



## tinyliny

yes! getting some cooooool shots here! keep 'em coming!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

My only good shenanigans shots have corral panels in the way. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout

well I'm out.. my lazy horse hasn't bucked since I have owned her.. it's too much effort..LOL not even when let out with her "friends"


----------



## Hang on Fi

How neat! Kind of funny... I realize how BORING my horses are by how difficult it was to find a picture!!! 

*sigh* Why must Rockstar have his head sideways... Still a cool pose, he's got some more fat on his bones (now).









Sorry, not in a pasture  I had another pasture shot, but in comparison to crispness, the other fell short.


----------



## dbhrsmn




----------



## tinyliny

there are good. I do have a preference for an image that is more close up. I have to SEE it to be able to paint it. I don't have ONE bucking shot of any horse I've ridden. not one.


----------



## Hang on Fi

I sympathize... My "pretty" mare does not buck... at all. Not even when she's fired up. She pretty much bolts, grunts, and realizes it is too much work and drops her head to graze. 

The images I shared I have the originals which are roughly 4600 x 3000


----------



## tinyliny

well, I gotta say THIS would put me in the dirt, no lie!


----------



## swimminchikin

So I've been watching this thread and combing through my photos for the perfect picture... But apparently my gelding only acts frisky in blizzard like conditions. 


So here's my crummy, totally not what you're looking for, photos! Subbing to see who the lucky winner is!

So we start off feeling frisky... cause it's snowing and whatever...








But gravity ALWAYS wins somehow... 








Seriously horse... 








At least I got one okay picture: 








Before this happened:








And this...


----------



## tinyliny

those ARE lovely photos, but I'll be honest with you, not great reference photos for a painting. I literally cannot improve on them.


----------



## NBEventer

My 22 year old old fart being the sassy snot she is


----------



## tinyliny

bumping.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Cavorting! Sky doesn't really buck :/










Credit to Crystal Wood


----------



## Zexious

'Dat baby!  Subbing!! <3 I'll see if I can talk Gator into bucking next time I watch his turnout ;D


----------



## churumbeque

I've got a close up. two for the price of one


----------



## tinyliny

getting interesting!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This is about as shenanigans as we get...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque

My other choice. I love the detail of the tail in the one on the right.


----------



## BlueSpark

1st one you can ignore the dog if you like. The 2nd Pickles was just launching into a buck.


----------



## tempest

She has never been much of bucking horse. But on this day she was frisky.


----------



## anndankev

Oh, some of them I can't see, even doing the quote thing.

Drat. Subbing.

When is judging day?


----------



## Zexious

tempest--Wow, that one is beautiful. The green of the grass compliments her so nicely :O


----------



## whisperbaby22

Can't wait to see the winner!


----------



## tinyliny

tomorrow, sunday, is the last day. gosh, this is going to be hard.

I might have to post a polll . . .


----------



## verona1016

tinyliny said:


> there are good. I do have a preference for an image that is more close up. I have to SEE it to be able to paint it. I don't have ONE bucking shot of any horse I've ridden. not one.


Me, neither. My horse isn't big on playing. Now, if you wanted a picture of a horse rolling in mud, that I could do


----------



## Avishay




----------



## tinyliny

Nice!,!


----------



## Avishay

Thanks. My horses take their "horsing around" pretty seriously  I have way too many pictures of them all doing stuff like this.


----------



## Zexious

Avishay--The photo of the "white' horse is gorgeous! :O


----------



## tempest

Avishay, I love that first photo!


----------



## tinyliny

Here are my choices. in order of first , second, third.

I think what I 'm going to do is paint the first one, as WINNER. but, I'll sketch #2 and #3, and give the digital image , ok? Winner will have the painting mailed.


----------



## Roperchick

Wooooooh Charlie got second!!!! Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Avishay

Oh, how exciting! Thank you!  

If it makes any difference, the horse's name is Portico, and he's a New Zealand Warmblood. His barn name is "Turkey" (he had an attitude problem when he arrived - he'd been spoiled, then ignored, and was in physical pain. One day, when he was just being a real jerk while I was trying to ice him, he took a nip at my barn owner and he swatted him and said, "You TURKEY! Knock it off!" so the nickname stuck...) I don't own him, but I rehabbed him a few years back and his absentee owners just left him with me because he couldn't return to competition.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Great choices.


----------



## SummerShy

How cool is this! I don't have a bucking photo at all so I'm glad I didn't miss out too much. Tiny, will you be doing another one of these for a different horsey subject?


----------



## tinyliny

let me catch up on this one, and my other commissions (some dogs), and my homework for my painting class, 
THEN I'll do one. say, for foals? . . 

or . . . old horses? might be after the new year, though.


----------



## Allison Finch

Dang! Always too late. I'll post a couple anyway....so there!

Ab showing off to the girls! Too bad he is looking away


----------



## FlyGap

I'm excitedly awaiting the finished masterpiece!! My horses are too fat, old, and lazy to do any of that cavorting 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

*first sketches of "Avishay's Bronc"*

it's hard to decide if that image should be done horizontally, or vertically. 
and, black and white ink wash, or color watercolors. thoughts?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I think horizontally. 

And since it's a "white" horse, maybe ink wash? I think the white horse would get lost in the watercors, but that's just my very unartistic eye speaking. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159

This thread just crossed my mind, and then there it was on the list of New Posts!! Neat! My ol' boy Beau got 3rd. 

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## tinyliny

im inclined to ink wash, too.


----------



## FlyGap

Sketches are awesome! I vote horizontal and b&w wash, I love your b&w's.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

ok, guys. I started. got an inkwash horizontal done, but not satisfied. did a color horizontal, and am not 100% satisfied, either. might wor some more on it. what do you think? honest feedbac welcomed.


----------



## anndankev

The one I can see is fantastic.

You could have a 'drawing' for your unchosen drafts.

People could enter by posting to a new thread to enter for a chance. Then draw a number out of a hat. Post with that number wins.

I'm full of silly ideas.


----------



## tinyliny

I'll post the ink wash tomorrow. need daylight to photograph it.

I have a LOT of work I'd sell cheap. I should put together a "shop" . . . h m m m
I'll see what I can do. it's not the good stuff, though.


----------



## Chevaux

If I may be permitted -- the shadow is too intense and, quite honestly, if it wasn't for that the work is exceptional as is. 

What do you do with your 'drafts' or 'starts'? Are they tossed in the bin? Do you suppose the old masters tossed out most of their sketches and half started work (assuming the canvas couldn't be salvaged) on a routine basis?


----------



## nikelodeon79

It's phenomenal! Honestly I love the contrast of the shadow. I think there is something about the cloud of dust by his rear legs that is throwing it off a bit.. but not a major issue.


----------



## tinyliny

Chevaux said:


> If I may be permitted -- the shadow is too intense and, quite honestly, if it wasn't for that the work is exceptional as is.
> 
> What do you do with your 'drafts' or 'starts'? Are they tossed in the bin? Do you suppose the old masters tossed out most of their sketches and half started work (assuming the canvas couldn't be salvaged) on a routine basis?


I bumped the shadow up, thinking it was not contrasts enough. I can lessen it by making the ground darker. But, . . . Which color?

I keep most of the sketches. My room is lousy with them.


----------



## tinyliny

*Ink wash*









Darn ipad!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to tinyliny.*

all the drawing of horses and children are awesome that you have created from a pencle and paints.
i think the ink was ones look ok loking from a different prospective.
some times from a distance stand out well i think or may be its my eye site.
i think all your art work that i have seen on the forum is beautiful.
ps i like your new picture with your little frend.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*tinylineys studio.*



tinyliny said:


> I bumped the shadow up, thinking it was not contrasts enough. I can lessen it by making the ground darker. But, . . . Which color?
> 
> I keep most of the sketches. My room is lousy with them.


its were you draw and its probley like a studio were you can relax and let the world go by doing some thing you love.


----------



## tinyliny

actually, I do all the artwork at the kitchen table, then have to clear it off to eat dinner. my house is a mess, truly!


----------



## Chevaux

tinyliny said:


> I bumped the shadow up, thinking it was not contrasts enough. I can lessen it by making the ground darker. But, . . . Which color?...
> 
> I'm think a grey color with a hint of blue in it; then the grey diminishes and the blue intensifies as it moves into the distance?????


----------



## Chevaux

I think my last post needs more description: There's a point where the grey has gone, the blue is more prominent and then that blue, itself, starts to fade into the distance. Hope that makes some sense.


----------



## anndankev

Superb, both of them. 

If I were in a store and going to buy one right now, I would choose the blue one.

There is something about the bluing effect on the white horse that is really great, albeit to my untrained, un-artistic eye.


----------



## tinyliny

I took the color one to my painting class for a general critique. they all agreed the shadow is too strong. so, i'll try to lessen it. good eyes, Chevaux!


----------



## Chevaux

Thank you, Tinyliny. And it's still a good painting.


----------



## tempest

I think it looks great and am in general consensus about the shadow being slightly too strong. It reminds me of the drawings out of the _Misty Of Chincoteague_ by Marguerite Henry books and the C.W. Anderson _Billy and Blaze_ books.


----------



## Creampuff

Of course, I came back to the forum much too late.  Heaven knows I have more than enough pictures, and plenty of the horses bucking in the pasture!


----------



## tinyliny

well, you need to check in now and then, silly!

I redid it, again! this time in watercolor pencils. I will post tomorrow when I have daylight to photo. this is all about learning and experiemnting and getting it good.

ok, now to sketch the other buckaroos!!!


----------



## tinyliny

*watercolor pencil painting*


----------



## Roperchick

woooh cant wait to see how charlies turns out


----------



## Avishay

I got the painting in the mail just before Christmas, and it was one of my favorite gifts this year - LOVE it! Thanks TinyLiny!!


----------



## tinyliny

guys,

I am sorry that I haven't been getting the #2 and #3 spot sketched. I am often slow, but I won't forget!


----------



## FaithFamilyHorses34

do old horses next!


----------



## tinyliny

good idea. actually.


----------



## Roperchick

*Le sigh* lol.


----------



## tinyliny

sorry Roper. I have no excuse that's worth posting.


----------



## tinyliny

*better late than never*

did this buckaroo twice, and still I do not have a good capture of the pure energy. but, i have to move on.


----------



## Roperchick

I love em! So awesome haha


----------

